# New p229 in 40 cal



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

Just brought home my first sig a p229 in 40 cal. I was going to have to wait until Dec 20 to get it out of lay a way but I could not wait any longer and made some finical adjustments and picked up the handgun this evening. Going to the range Friday can not wait to shoot it.


----------

